# Biginning a Router table from a laminate sink cut-out



## DM01 (May 20, 2009)

I was able to get a laminate coutertop sink cut-out from a local cabinet shop scrap bin. Nice high pressure 13/16" substrate with sealed back and slippery laminate top, dead flat. I've cut it to shape, banded it in hardwood and am now working on routing in the base plate. Picked up some 3/8" and 1/2" acrylic from a local plastics place (also from their cutoffs bin.) So far I have just about zero $$$ in this top and I think its going to work great. When I'm done I'll post some pics.
This forum has been a huge help.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Looking good, Dave. Will be waiting for the finished product.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

It was a good idea to add the stringers. That'll keep it flat.
Good job.


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

That's a fine table. The large shoulder on the rabbet is a good idea too. I don't know why I see so many tables with a 1/2" or less shoulder when a larger shoulder clearly gives more support...especially if you are using acrylic based plates. That's some nice pocket hole joinery on the hardwood too.


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

Nice job, is that mounted on a table saw extension?


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Fine looking work Dave. Should give you excellent service for some time.


----------



## DM01 (May 20, 2009)

Yes. Probably gets enough support from the heavy angle iron brackets that are a part of the fence. But it has a couple of legs under it as well.
Used it for the first time to pattern cut a couple of zero clearance throat plates fro the saw. Works great. Dead flat.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Good job Dave, I too like the pocket screw approach nice and clean. I will look forward to your posts in the future.


----------



## DM01 (May 20, 2009)

Thanks, I use them a lot. Combined with glue I'm amazed at how well they hold. I am a bit embarrassed over the messy glue job on the stringers though. Thanks again.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

*Great job!*

Hello Dave: welcome to the forum! That is a great looking table, and the work is great also. I am dutch, and many times it shows, It is great to find that you are going to have a great table, and the biggest cost is glue!! :haha:, You know that i am kidding, but it's great :yes2:


----------



## dantimdad (Jun 7, 2009)

I think you just answered a question I was going to ask: How do I mount a table instead of the extension wing on my table saw. 

I have seen many nice ones but none of them have a picture of how they were bolted to the fence rails. 

Good call on adding the legs. I would guess it would mess up the fence rails after a while if you didn't.

dantimdad


----------



## westend (Mar 31, 2009)

dantimdad said:


> I think you just answered a question I was going to ask: How do I mount a table instead of the extension wing on my table saw.
> 
> I have seen many nice ones but none of them have a picture of how they were bolted to the fence rails.
> 
> ...


Here's what I did, for reference. The cast aluminum saw extension has holes placed for attaching the extension top. The fence is attached through holes into the extension side. Yes, we gottem legs. I used threaded rod because I had it and it allows me to dial in the fence height on the end of the extension.


----------

